# Need help, first Hublot MDM automatic??



## mingram99

Hey guys, this is my first post to the forum and this would be my first Hublot. In fact, this would be my first really nice watch (I have a Movado). This watch is at a local jeweler and I'm not really questioning its authenticity, the store is pretty well known. The dealer claims that this watch is a Hublot MDM automatic. I cannot seem to find a similar watch online, the only one I can find that is similar is the quartz version. The difference is the smooth bezel on the automatic while the quartz has screws in the bezel. The guy says its a 36mm diameter. I talked the guy down to $1200 US dollars.

Looking for feedback as to what the watch really is as i cant find anything similar online, and if this is a reasonable price to pay. Attached is a picture I had them email me. 







Thanks!!!


----------



## mingram99

Hey guys, this is my first post to the forum and this would be my first Hublot. In fact, this would be my first really nice watch (I have a Movado). This watch is at a local jeweler and I'm not really questioning its authenticity, the store is pretty well known. The dealer claims that this watch is a Hublot MDM automatic. I cannot seem to find a similar watch online, the only one I can find that is similar is the quartz version. The difference is the smooth bezel on the automatic while the quartz has screws in the bezel. The guy says its a 36mm diameter. I talked the guy down to $1200 US dollars. 

Looking for feedback as to what the watch really is as i cant find anything similar online, and if this is a reasonable price to pay. Attached is a picture I had them email me.








Thanks guys


----------



## mingram99

Bump, please help me out if possible guys and girls


----------



## mingram99

Bump, please help if you are able


----------



## Watchbreath

Looks like the bezel has a few dings and replacement straps will be OEM.


----------



## mingram99

Watchbreath said:


> Looks like the bezel has a few dings and replacement straps will be OEM.


What do you mean when you say "OEM"?


----------



## StufflerMike

Have not seen a bi-color without screws in the bezel, only the MDM chrono, 1810.2.


----------



## StufflerMike

mingram99 said:


> What do you mean when you say "OEM"?


Let me google this for you: Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## mingram99

stuffler said:


> Have not seen a bi-color without screws in the bezel, only the MDM chrono, 1810.2.


Would you say this watch is in decent condition for the price? Also are you familiar with this specific watch, i haven't been able to find it online.


----------



## MisterHo

With $ vs € so good, get a new German(Stowa); 1200$ is a lot of dough for an used dinged up Hublot. Might need a service as well.


----------



## MisterHo

mmm maybe Iam wrong about this particulair model. But anyway I still stand behind my remark: Get a new German for 1200USD.

**edit* browse the for sale corners:*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hublot-mdm-classic-automatic-39mm-case-1041576-3.html. *Its an all steel model but still for reference.*

Quartz selling for 890euros:
Hublot MDM Medium Size S 140 10 2 en venta por 890Â.â‚¬ por parte de un Trusted Seller de Chrono24

Here is an automatic located in Spain selling for 1900euros(almost perfect):
http://www.segundamano.es/malaga/hublot-clasico-mdm-automatico-acero-y-oro-2100/a65340550/


----------



## mingram99

thank you for your input sir, there is a difference between those 2 watches and the one I am looking at, and this is what I dont understand, the dealer says the quartz version of my watch will have the screws on the bezel, but the watches you just showed me are automatic. any ideas?


----------



## StufflerMike

We do not like bumps here that much and we do not like duplicate posts. Two threads merged, one moved.


----------



## mingram99

Thanks and sorry, Did not know where to post the thread so I did 2, I thought I put them in different locations.


----------



## StufflerMike

You did indeed post in different fora but flooding Watchseek and bumping threads is no good style.


----------

